# Thirteen Swing and Jazz Halloween Tracks



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

I posted this to the music section some time ago, but thought I should have it here as well.


13 tracks not on the Haunted House or Halloween Stomp albums. Just a few from my own collection, 30s-50s. Not specifically written for Halloween, but they are spooky/morbid/etc.

EDIT 6/12/13 - the files I uploaded here and updated are both gone from servers. Should anyone want these songs, let me know.

He's Dead But He Won't Lie Down - Gracie Fields 1941

Hush, Here Comes The Bogey Man - Henry Hall Dance Orchestra 1932

It Must Be Swell To Be Laying Out Dead - Alex Bartha's Hotel Traymore Orchestra 1932

Me And The Ghost Upstairs - Fred Astaire 1940

Midnight In A Madhouse - Chick Webb & The Savoy Ballroom Orchestra 1937

Nightmare - Artie Shaw 1938

Quoth the Raven - Ella Mae Morse and the Kirby Grant Orchestra 1944 (this was ripped from a video of the scene from the film, so it's far from perfect but nifty indeed.)

Riders In The Sky - Peggy Lee 1949

The Ghost Of Smokey Joe - Cab Calloway 1939

The Yodellin' Ghost - Bing Crosby and the Andrews Sisters 1951

Dr. Heckle And Mr. Jibe - Dorsey Brothers Orchestra 1933

Dry Bones - Fred Waring & his Pennsylvanians 1947

Halloween - Betty Grable 1950


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks for this. I'm always looking to expand my collection.


----------



## Belle Dee (Nov 30, 2008)

I found this site doing a search for that Betty Grable song. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

You're both quiite welcome.


----------

